

Do you need a college degree to pursue a career as a web developer? - staycurious
http://www.blonde.net/blog/2015/04/16/so-you-want-be-developer

======
yowza
Short answer, no. But you need a whole lot of projects to show off before you
can get your foot at the door of some companies.

